# [Kurztest] Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB



## el barto (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

möchte hier mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mit dem *Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB* niederschreiben. 

Da dies mein erster testähnlicher Beitrag ist, bin ich über Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge erfreut. 

Habe mich für die kleine Soundbox entschieden, da es die günstigste und auch recht vielversprechende Möglichkeit darstellte, mein Notebook mit dem Concept E Magnum PE zu verbinden. Die (sehr viel teurere) Alternative wäre ein A/V Receiver gewesen. Genaueres könnt ihr hier nachlesen. 

An dieser Stelle noch einmal besten Dank an alle die mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen haben !
Auch wenn das Ergebniss nicht wie gewünscht war, aber dazu später mehr. 

So dann mal ans Werk!

Wie das so oft ist beginnt es auch hier mit dem klingeln des Postboten. Ich empfing mein (portofreies) Packet von Amazon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war wie gewöhnlich gut verpackt. Alles sicher zugepackt, nix am rumfliegen und auch sonst ordenlich verklebt. So wie man es erwartet eben .

Dann mal das gute Stück ausgepackt und es bot sich mir folgender Anblick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
eine typische Creative Verpackung . Zu sehen ist groß das Produkt auf der Vorderseite, dieverse Marketing- Schlagworte und grobe Produktinformationen. 

Die Rückseite bietet dann schon genauere Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle möchte ich dann auch weiter auf die Spezifikationen eingehen. 

Die Karte wird über USB an den PC/Notebook angeschlossen. Kompatible Betriebsystem sind Windows XP und Vista. Zu Vista aber später mehr 

Die Karte unterstützt die auch von den großen X-Fi´s bekannten Technologien. 

- X-Fi Crystalizer, ein Verfahren das die Frequenzen von komprimierten MP3´s verbessern soll und somit versucht verlorene Qualität wieder her zu stellen. 
- X-Fi CMSS-3D, was Stereoklang von MP3´s, Spielen und Filmen auf virtuellen Soroundklang erweitert. 
- außerdem noch EAX 4.0 und OpenAL 
- sowie die Surroundstandards Dolby Digital und DTS. 


Anschlussseitig stellt die USB-X-Fi folgendes bereit:
- einen USB zur Verbindung mit dem PC/Notebook
- einen Kopfhöreranschluss (Klinke)
- einen Line-In  (Klinke)
- einen Mikrofoneingang (Klinke)
- Optisch Digital
- und zum Anschluss von 5.1 Systemen: Klinke für Center/Sub und für Rear also auch 2 Chinch Anschlüsse für Front- left/right.

Nachdem das geklärt ist weiter im Text, bzw mit den Bildern 

Das öffnen der Packung öffenbart folgendes...(sry für die miese Qualität)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nach dem rausnehmen der Soundbox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als Zubehör findet man, die Treiber CD (auch Vista-Treiber), das USB-Kabel, Bedinungsanleitung, mehrer Flyer von Creative bezüglich des Supports, die Fernbedienung incl. Batterien und ein Adapterkabel von Chinche auf Klinke. 
Den Lieferumfang halte ich damit für ausreichend, alles ist dabei was man benötigt. Die Qualität der verpackung an sich ist, um es als Schulnote auszudrücken, befriedigend. Die Pappe ist dünn, relativ Stabil und erfüllt ihren Zweck. Leichte Beschädigiungen sind aber schnell passiert.

Dann mal zur Soundkarte an sich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Box besteht aus schwarzem, hochglänzendem Plastik. Die verarbeitung ist sehr gut und alles passt gut zum Gesamteindruck. Der große Lautstärkeregler dominiert das Bild und lässt sich angenehm drehen, d.h. genug Wiederstand für leichtes Justieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch einmal das Ganze von weiter oben. Die Box ist übriegends überraschend klein. Auf den Produktbildern von Creative kommt sie massiver und größer vor. Dabei ist sie eher zierlich 

Jetzt noch zwei Bilder zu den oben beschriebenen Anschlüssen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch hier sieht man die recht ordenliche Verarbeitung. Die Anschlüsse schließen bündig ab und wackeln auch nicht. 

Mein Ersteindruck ist schonmal sehr gut. Die Packung ist zwar nicht optimal, erfüllt aber ihren Zweck, der Liefunmfang bietet alles was man benötigt und die Verarbeitungsqualität geht auch in Ordnung.

Von den Spezifikationne kann die USB-Variante die Kernkomponenten der großen Brüder aufweisen. verzichten muss man auf DD Live und EAX5.0. 

weiter geht es morgen....

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (16. Februar 2009)

Weiter gehts!

Nachdem nun alles schön ausgepackt und begutachtet war habe ich mich mal ans Anschließen gemacht.

Erst mal der Anschluss am Concept E Magnum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu sehen: 6x Cinch jeweils zwei für Front, Rear und Center/Sub.

Jetzt zum Anschluss an die Creative Box.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von links nach rechts: 2x Cinch für die Frontlautsprecher. Dann Klinke für die Rearlautsprecher und danach für Den Center/Sub. Und ganz rechts der USB. Die Cinch gehen direkt ans CEM, die Klinke mittels Adapter, da das CEM nur Cinche hat.

Das Ganze noch mal von vorne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Box mit dem PC verbunden... also einfach USB einstecken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal eine Totale zum Größenverglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Anschließen ist kinderleicht und eindeutig. Unterscheidet sich auch nicht con normalen internen Soundkarten. Die mitgelieferten Stecker haben übliche Qualität, weder besonders gut noch schlecht. Die Anschlüsse an der Box rasten gut ein, sitzen fest und wackeln nicht.

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Suround 5.1 USB*

Dann mal zur Softwareseitigen Instalation am PC. Betriebsystem ist Windows Vista 64Bit.

Nach dem Anstecken des USBs (geht bei natürlich bei laufendem PC ) wird die Soundbox sofort erkannt und es werden auch ohne Treiber CD, Treiber installiert. Die externe Soundkarte spielt somit sofort nach dem Einstecken auch schon Ton ab. Qualität ist aufgrund fehlender "richtiger" Treiber schlecht. Es gibt nur Stereosound. 

So dann mal gleich die Treiber-CD reingeschoben und mit der Installation begonnen...

nach dem Autostart der CD geht es auch gleich los mit der "Willkommens" Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann folgt die Wahl des Kontinents...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um dann die gewünschte Sprache wählen zu können. Die Auswahl ist hierbei sicherlich ausreichend groß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als nächstes folgt die Wahl der zu installierend Komponenten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe dabei erstmal alles außer der Media Toolbox installiert, da mich das "Trial" abschreckte und ich keine erkennbaren Nutzen darin sehe .

Anschließend folgt die Installation...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach folgt noch die Installation des Auto-Updaters, den ich sehr löblich finde, da einem so Treiber Gesuche auf der Website erspart bleiben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Meldung einer erfolgreichen Installation...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird um einen Neustart gebeten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein nerviges Werbevideo, wie es bei der Creative X-Fi Exreme Musik nach der Treiber-Installation ablief, fehlt, was ich persönlich eher begrüße, denn es zu missen. 

Was leider nicht abgeschafft wurde ist die Bitte sich bei Creative zu Registrieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese kann aber glücklicherweise abgelehnt werden und auch von erneuten Bitten bleibt man verschont 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der Registration startet dich auch der Updater nach dem Neustart automatisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es folgt die Auswahl der vorhanden Produkte... hier als die USB-Box und die interne X-Fi ExtremeMusic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anschließend wird online nach Updates gesucht, und auch welche gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach dem Akzeptieren der üblichen Lizenzvereinbarung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..folgt der Download der Treiber, welcher meine DSL 2000er Leitung übrigends voll ausschöpfte, Server sind also einigermaßen schnell. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Schluss eine erneute Installation der Treiber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ganze Vorgang dauert etwa eine viertel Stunde zzgl. Downloadzeit, jeh nach Internetverbindung. 
Die Installation ist unkompliziert, und läuft größtenteils automatisch ab. Lediglich die Benutzerkontensteuerung verlangt öfters eine Eingabe unter Vista.
Treiber gibt es sowohl für Windows XP/Vista x86 oder x64.

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Suround 5.1 USB*

So und jetzt komme ich zum wohl wichtigsten Teil... der *Klangqualität*.

Die USB-X-Fi tritt im direkten Vergleich mit meiner ExtremeMusic aus selben Haus an. Der Treiber ist der Selbe, man wählt nur eben die gewünschte Karte.
Treibereinstellungen habe ich demnach bei beiden gleich eingestellt.

Probanten war mein Bruder, der selber musiziert und daher ein 
ausgeprägtes Gehör hat, meine Mutter und ich der sicherlich den höchsten Anspruch hat . Außerdem schätze auch ich mein Gehör als recht gut ein, da ich viel und vielschichtig Musik höre und mich dabei auch schnell mindere Qualität der MP3´s oder Boxen stören. 

Bass und höhen jeweils auf Mittelstellung und Gesamtlautstärke ja nach Bedarf . In denn Basseinstellungen habe ich die Crossover-Frequenz wie von Teufel empfohlen auf 120Hz gestellt. 
CMSS-2D habe ich aktiviert, da ich auch sonst immer damit meine MP3´s höre. Finde diese Funktion als sehr gut funktionierend und möchte sie nicht missen. Gleiches gilt für den Crystalizer.
Zu Testzwecken habe ich beide aber auch deaktiviert. EAX Effekte nutze ich nicht. Nur in Spielen.

Um es kurz zu machen... die X-Fi USB klingt fast identisch mit der integrierten ExtremMusic. Das verwundert mich aber eigentlich kaum, da der Chip ja sehr ähnlich ist.

Der Klang ist sauber aufgelöst und immer klar. CMSS-3D lässt Stereo-Musik aus allen Lautsprechern erklingen und verteilt auch die Instrumente sinnvoll. (Sänger in der Mitte, Instrumente auf die Seiten aufgeteilt)

Auch der Crystalizer macht seine Arbeit gut und hebt die Dynamik der Musik in meinen Ohren hörbar an. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmacksache . 

Getestet wurde mit meiner aktuellen Musik. Hauptsächlich Rock, Matall und Alternative aber auch wenig Pop Klassik nicht. Musik war immer in CD-Qualität. 

Interpreten waren: Coldplay, System of a Down, Disturbed, Seeed, Peter Fox, Sven Vanthom, Red HOT Chilli Peppers, Madsen, Fratellis, Beatsteaks und Clueso.

Nach diesen Resumee könnte man ja eigentlich sagen: "klingt doch alles ganz gut, tolles Teil"... leider aber trieft dies aber absolut nicht zu 

Das Problem ist nicht bei der Hardware zu suchen, sondern eindeutige bei den Treibern, im besonderen die Treiber unter Vista x64...

Das durch die Treiber verursachte Problem ist im ersten Hörtest sofort aus zu machen: 
Der Subwoofer wird absolut miserabel angesteuert und gibt Töne von sich die eher in die Kategorie "rauschen" und "brummen" treffen, als als Bass bezeichnet zu werden.

Dies versaut einem jede DVD, Spiel und von Musik ganz zu schweigen. 

Um zu trotzdem zu testen habe ich einfach den Sub,über das CEM, auf Stumm gestellt . Die anderen Lautsprecher werden immer noch korrekt angesprochen und klingen demnach wie oben schon beschrieben sehr schön und klar. Wie bei der internen X-Fi eben auch.

Um das Problem zu lösen habe ich verschiedenste Treiber von Creative getestet, die neusten von der HP als auch nur die von der CD. Da all dies nicht half googelte ich etwas und stieß auch sehr schnell auf gemoddete Treiber die Abhilfe versprachen.
Aber auch diese konnten das Problem nicht lösen.

Nach einiger Recherche stellte sich für mich heraus, dass das Problem schon länger existiert, aber anscheinend noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung existierte. 
Die Ursache liegt hier also weder bei der Hardware an sich, sondern beim Creative Support für aktuelle Betriebsysteme. Den ich somit als schlicht und ergreifend schlecht einstufe .

Unter Windows XP tritt das Problem übrigends nicht auf, konnte zwar keine ausführlichen Tests machen, da der PC mit XP meinem Bruder gehört und der auf eingriffe in sein System etwas allergisch reagiert 
Aber auch beim kurzen Anschluss kam das Subwoofer-Problem nicht auf und die Karte klang genauso hervorragend wie die interne Version.

Mein *Fazit* daher:

Die Karte ist sehr gut verarbeitet, sieht in meine Augen gut aus und bietet Anschlussseitig alles was man benötigt um sie an eine 5.1 Anlage, Kopfhörer Mikrofon anschließ0en zu können. 
Auch der Lieferumfang ist angemessen, aber auch nicht besonders Umfangreich.

Zur Soundqualität lässt sich nur sagen, unter Windows XP ist sie gut bis sehr gut! Sie kommt ganz klar an die interne Pendants heran und ist jedem Onboardcodec überlegen. Musik klingt lebhaft und Filme imposant. Es kommt zu keinerlei Verzerrungen oder ähnlichem. 

Unter Vista x64 wendet sich das Blatt aber. Aufgrund der miserablen Treiber und dem daraus resultierendem extrem schlachten "Bass", ist die Karte hier absolut nicht geeignet. Der Bass stellt sich als Störgröße bei jeder Art von Sound heraus und macht die Soundkarte daher nichtig. 

Da klingt alles besser als das 

Wer also Windows XP nutzt kann gerne zugreifen, zumal der Preis für die gebotene Leistung in Ordnung geht. 
Vista x64 Nutzer schauen aber in die Röhre und sollten auf keinen Fall diese Karte nutzen. Nicht so lange bis der, bisher sehr entäuschende, Creative-Support eine akzeptable Lösung in Form eines Treibers bereitstellt. 
Ob die nur bei Vista x64 der Fall ist weiß ich nicht.


Da ich aber weiterhin Vista x64 nuten werde, sowohl am Desktop PC als auch am Notebook, kommt für mich diese Karte nicht in Frage.  Ich habe die Karte bereits wieder zurück zu Amazon geschickt. 

Werde mir daher wie mir ja eh schon geraten wurde einen A/V Receiver zulegen müssen, was aber doch schon mehr im Geldbeutel schmerzt . Dafür sollte dann aber die Qualität stimmen. 


Das ist nun das Ende dieses kleinen Test´s, der hoffentlich einigen hilft, sich gegen oder für die USB-X-Fi zu entscheiden. 


Kritik ist erwünscht!!!


----------



## FadeOfReality (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kurztest] Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Suround 5.1 USB*

schon mal sehr gut angefangen!

freue mich auf klangtests und urteile
bin am überlegen mir die auch für den schleppi zuzulegen da ich rel. oft bei freunden bin und dann natürlich gscheite musik quali hergehört


----------



## nfsgame (17. Februar 2009)

Schonmal gut gemacht !
Schade das du dich doch nicht für den Reciever entschieden hast. Aber kannst ja erstmal gucken ob die externe SC für dich reicht .

Hast du bei dem einen Bild so gizittert als du ausgepackt hast?


----------



## xXenermaXx (17. Februar 2009)

Super, dass du gleich ein Review machst! Hoffe das noch alles so wird wie du's habn willst ... viel Glück


----------



## el barto (17. Februar 2009)

ob ich zufrieden bin werdet ihr noch sehen 

Aber erstmal vielen dank für das bisher positive Feedback  Versuche mein bestes zu geben, aber beim ersten Test gibt es immer was zu verbessern also keine scheu vor Kritik 

mfg el barto


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Februar 2009)

Fängt schon sehr vielversprechend an! 
Eine Frage: ,,Wie schwer is den die blackbox??"


----------



## el barto (17. Februar 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Fängt schon sehr vielversprechend an!
> Eine Frage: ,,Wie schwer is den die blackbox??"



Genaues Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen... aber würde mal so auf 300-500g schätzen. Sie ist eigentlich sehr leicht, aber ja auch nicht so groß.

mfg el barto


----------



## xXenermaXx (18. Februar 2009)

Oh sry, dass ich dich zu dieser Karte gelenkt hab. Hab von solchen Problemen noch nichts gehört. Naja vllt klappts mit nem Receiver!


----------



## el barto (19. Februar 2009)

Brauchst dich für den Rat nicht entschuldigen ! 

Der Kauf war ja von vor herein ein Testkauf, da ich erst wissen wollte ob die Klangqualität meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Das tut sie ja auch unter XP. 

Aber mein problem scheine auch einige andere zu haben. daher ist es eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit von Creative es nicht zu lösen. 

Wenn ich wieder Receiver-Geld habe kommt auch dazu ein Test.

mfg el barto


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (19. März 2009)

Ich hab mir das Teil mal von nem Freund ausgeliehen, da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele es mir zu kaufen.

Bin vorher auch über den Test hier gestolpert. Das Urteil scheint ja grade für Vista relativ vernichtend zu sein.
Nur leider kann ich das nicht so recht nachempfinden.

Bei mir ist nämlich ein "Problem" aufgetreten, dass das ganze mehr oder minder bessert. Wenn ich die Box komplett an meine Boxen (Teufel Concept E) anschließe läuft alles wunderbar, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich keinen Bass habe.
Die Lösung ist komischerweise die gleiche wie bei meiner alten Audigy (könnte als vllt an den Boxen liegen): Subwooferkabel ziehen. So werd ich a) nicht opfer des miserablen Bassmanagements, dass ja angesprochen wurde, und b) hab ich trotzdem guten Bass, weil der Subwoofer sich ja nun selbst den Kram rauspickt den er darstellen soll.

Ich kann das Urteil also nicht wirklich bestätigen. Bei mir läufts bisher (ca. 1 Stunde testen) top. Hab aber bisher auch nur Musik und Filme getestet. Denke aber, dass Spiele ähnlich funktionieren werden.


----------



## Sup_Ermarkt (19. März 2009)

Hmm, ich hab das kleine Schwarze auch und benfalls ein Teufel System dahinter (allerdings ein Motiv 2 und kein CE =P), ich nenne sie liebevoll "BoomBox" 
Unter XP ist der Sound wirklich gut und übertrifft meine OnBoard-Lösung um Längen, der Compfort kommt auch nicht zu kurz und die Software ist zwar etwas störisch tut aber einen guten Job... bis auf die Tatsache das der "Crystalizer" bei mir Bassbrummen verursacht hat O.o Naja ausgeschaltet und gut.


----------



## Apollon (29. Dezember 2009)

habe seit kurzem ein neues notebook hü 615 mit 4gb ram, würde gerne diese usb sk dafür kaufen, habe zwar schon 2 desktop pc´s mit x-fi´s aber wenn ich mal unterwegs bin möchte ich nicht auf die x-fi´s verzichten  weiss jemand ob die probleme unter vista schon behoben wurden? ich nutze win7 ultimate 64 auf dem notebook.

wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen würde!

danke


----------



## Apollon (29. Dezember 2009)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Lamspringe93 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi PCGH'ler,

wie sieht es denn mit Win 7 aus,.... ja ich weiß, ich bin ein Leichenfledderer, dass ich ein Thema nach sooo langer zeit wieder anschneide.


MfG
Lamspringe93


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2010)

Also zumindest die aktuelle Serie der externen X-Fis (die HD-Serie) hat keine Probleme unter Windows 7, zumindest nicht mehr als die Desktopvarianten. Man sollte nur nich allzuviele Soundanwendungen starten, sonst deaktiviert Windows die USB-Ports .


----------



## STe3D (24. Oktober 2010)

hiho,

habe vor ein paar tagen mir die "kleine schwarze box" besorgt..

und bin der Meinung Creative kann keine Treiber für win7 bereitstellen die funktionieren!
...aber ich habe einen älteren Treiber gefunden, der mein Asus Lapi (k50ad) 5.1 beibringt.

Ab den Zeitpunkt bin ich außerordentlich zufrieden, hatte zuvor immernur onboard Sound, deshalb auch keine ahnung wie solche Soundkarten eigentlich abgehen^^

Leider gibt es auch eine Schattenseite... und zwar höre ich bei Filmen kaum noch die Stimmen der Schauspieler aber restliche Töne von zb Autos, waffen sind normal zu hören und habe keine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem behebe.
Wenn jmd das Problem inkl. Lösung kennt, kann die Person mir ja gerne eine PM schreiben.

Ps: Die Seite zum Treiber der die Soundblaster unter Win7 bei mir zum laufen brachte: Exclusiv: Daniel_K Sound Blaster USB Series Pack 1.0 für Win Vista/Win7 (Januar 09)

Gruß STe3D


----------



## Kjyjan (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab so'ne "tolle" Audigy über PCMCIA und die macht nur klirrende Geräusche, meinste der TReiber Hilf?


----------



## STe3D (25. Oktober 2010)

hmm ganz ehrlich, ich hab kein plan da ich ja auch neuling bin, aber ein versuch ist es immer wert


----------



## TSchermu (7. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man sollte nur nich allzuviele Soundanwendungen starten, sonst deaktiviert Windows die USB-Ports .



Wie meinste das damit? Habe mir gestern die Pro gekauft und habe folgendes Problem" kein Sound oder usb probs" Welches Treiber installieren"
Also mein Problem;
Hallo allerseits erstmal,habe ein Problem und suche seit gestern und bin bisher nicht fündig geworden,darauf entdeckte ich eure Seite und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

habe seit 2 tagen die Karte Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB Pro., das problem ist; beim Musik hören über meine 2boxen/2/2.1 system ist auf einmal der sound weg.Musik höre ich über winamp/Mediaplayer mal Internetradio.
Also Kein Sound!" Nun habe ich in der Unterhaltungskonsole den 2/2.1 auf 5.1 gemacht und siehe es geht wieder,drauf hin habe ich wieder auf 2/2.1 eingestellt und ich hatte den ganzen abend ruhe.
Am nächsten tag , der erststart meines Pc, startete Mediaplayer ,höre mucke...,nach ca. 10min wieder kein Ton.Drückte auf ein titel nur dieser startet garnicht,sowie winamp. Beim internetradio über den browser geht es aber nur kein ton,weil ich dort den eQ sehe wie der pegel laut und leiser geht. Was beim Winamp und mediaplayer nicht mehr der fall ist wenn der ton weg ist. Habe den USB stecker sogar rein und raus gesteckt aber hatt nicht funktioniert.Immer noch kein sound. Das zwitschen zu 2/2.1 zu 5.1 zu 2/2.1 in der Unterhaltungskonsole tat es." komisch....Kann ja nicht der sinn sein sobald ich nichts mehr höre wieder die konsole starte und umzwitsche.

Habe nach dem kauf den kompletten Treiber draufgehauen+ das update. hatte vorher anstatt die karte die headsphone davon die ich aber nicht mehr benutze (treiber von dem wurden enfernt).Habe mir neue kopfhörer gekauft.
Mein system ist Win7/64bit.

Ich kapier mom nicht den Braten,bin heute seit den ganzen tag hier zugange um eine Lösung zu finden.
Der Mitarbeiter meinte bei hans&co ich solle mal den standarttreiber von win7 nehmen,weil die creative treiber zum kotzen sind.Nur alles schön und gut,was ist mit den ganzen THX/Eq . bzw. die unterhaltungskonsole i,ich brauche dies .
Ich habe den driver Sweeper vorhin mal benutz und alle creative software gelöscht aus der regestrie ausser die von windows standarttreiber. Mehr habe ich bisher nicht gemacht,weis nicht ob ich nochmal es angehen lasse und den kompletten treiber installiere

Ansonsten bin ich mit der Karte sehr zufrieden

Nunja ,ich hoffe das einer eine Lösung für mich hatt.


----------

